# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  moon san villas / frenchman's cove

## JitterBug

has anyone stayed at these two properties recently?
both are with ocean view  or close to the water . . .

----------


## sammyb

Haven't stayed at either.  Frenchman cove has renovated some of their units and very nice...also pricey it's right on the cove lovely setting as you know

Moon San has more of a guest house feel from what I can tell and is right on the Blue Lagoon

----------


## JitterBug

thanks sammy. i'm considering staying at frenchman's . ..

----------


## sammyb

see if u can get one of their renovated rooms negril one stop has photos I believe ..man to be right there ion that cove ....sigh

----------


## JitterBug

i bought 3 nights at mockingbird . . . was at skyauction.com . . . unbeatable 99 per night all fees and taxes in. i'll wing the rest . . .
stayed there over 5 yrs ago . . .

----------


## sammyb

awesome rate!  When do you visit?

----------


## JitterBug

not until dec. 2, 2015 . . . i'll skip april in jamaica this year . . . 

would have bought another 3 days, but they only allowed 3 nights at that price . . .
might end up at frenchman's, i'll wing it . . .

----------


## Babalew

i stayed at moon san villa master suite ....fabulous view from your bed, right behind millionaires row of expensive rentals on the blue lagoon.  good place for a special stay. breakfast and  a bike tour down the blue mountains included.

----------


## TAH

> i bought 3 nights at mockingbird . . . was at skyauction.com . . . unbeatable 99 per night all fees and taxes in. i'll wing the rest . . .
> stayed there over 5 yrs ago . . .


That's a fantastic deal. Congrats, I'm slightly jealous.

----------


## JitterBug

hi tah, yes, it's a fantastic deal and i couldn't pass it up even though my reach is sooo far away.
thanks for the info babalew . . . from the pics, it looks really dated . . . was it? a lot of bad reviews on tripadvisor so i'm hesitant . . .

----------

